# EZ Drummer Metal Machine



## Duosphere (Dec 15, 2014)

Hey guys where can I see each piece midi note?
In SD2 I just have to click on a piece and see/change its midi note, how can I do that with EZ Drummer?
Thanks.


----------



## schwiz (Dec 15, 2014)

I don't you can change the actual midi programming in EZD (like what key on your keyboard triggers the left kick, etc).


----------



## Duosphere (Dec 15, 2014)

Ok but where can I see midi notes?
The only way is playing each piece and find it in that midi keyboard daws have?
Isn't there a list of midi notes or something?


----------



## Chokey Chicken (Dec 15, 2014)

I'm not positive, but years ago when I first started using it, I just played midi notes until I found the proper kit piece I wanted to use. It follows standard midi drum mapping pretty closely from what I gather. Finding specific cymbals might be a little tedious, but trial and error is how I did it.


----------



## Ocara-Jacob (Dec 17, 2014)

Mine came with a pre-made list that I could add to the grid in Studio One. I'll see if I can find it for you...

EDIT: whoops I have metalheads, not metal machine. Maybe it'll be similar...

Okay it looks like its an S1 file, but you can download the free version of S1 and copy the settings over into whatever it is you use. Here's a link to the list. 

https://www.dropbox.com/s/cekxou73apq8uzc/EZX Metal Machine.pitchlist?dl=0


----------



## pushpull7 (Dec 17, 2014)

Sorry if I'm off base....but can't you load EZD kits in SD? Wouldn't this help?


----------



## Ocara-Jacob (Dec 18, 2014)

pushpull7 said:


> Sorry if I'm off base....but can't you load EZD kits in SD? Wouldn't this help?



Good point.


----------



## TonyGD (Dec 18, 2014)

I use EZD2 but I don't think you can edit midi in the standalone EZDrummer(at least not that I know of), so I just run EZ as a VST in my DAW and edit MIDI through the DAW.


----------



## Ocara-Jacob (Dec 18, 2014)

TonyGD said:


> I use EZD2 but I don't think you can edit midi in the standalone EZDrummer(at least not that I know of), so I just run EZ as a VST in my DAW and edit MIDI through the DAW.



That's definitely not what he's looking to do. Unless I completely misunderstood OP, he wants to discover what each piece of the kit is assigned to, and potentially change them, although the latter is not possible with EZD.


----------



## TonyGD (Dec 19, 2014)

Ocara-Jacob said:


> That's definitely not what he's looking to do. Unless I completely misunderstood OP, he wants to discover what each piece of the kit is assigned to, and potentially change them, although the latter is not possible with EZD.



Yeah I definitely don't know how relevant my post was to this thread. I was just scrollin around, saw this thread. Just thought I'd throw it out there in hopes that maybe it could help.


----------



## Duosphere (Dec 21, 2014)

pushpull7 said:


> Sorry if I'm off base....but can't you load EZD kits in SD? Wouldn't this help?



Once I load SD2 with cubase, I can't load ANY guitar vst(gr5/podfarm/amplitube) cause sometimes session crashes no matter what I do, that never happens with EZD. 



Ocara-Jacob said:


> That's definitely not what he's looking to do. Unless I completely misunderstood OP, he wants to discover what each piece of the kit is assigned to, and potentially change them, although the latter is not possible with EZD.





I don't need to change them, but having to play all keyboard keys to find pieces is stupid and belongs to cave times  , there should be a list at least or just right click on a piece and see its midi note assignment.


----------



## ThePhilosopher (Dec 21, 2014)

You mean something like this?
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AsWMEXuWvqSIdFBaNnBhTFBBZXJZb1F0UThzVXhibmc&hl=en#gid=2


----------



## Duosphere (Dec 21, 2014)

ThePhilosopher said:


> You mean something like this?
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AsWMEXuWvqSIdFBaNnBhTFBBZXJZb1F0UThzVXhibmc&hl=en#gid=2



Metal Machine.


----------



## Ocara-Jacob (Dec 21, 2014)

oh it turns out the Dropbox link I posted earlier actually IS for MM. The midi assignments are the same, apparently. You should just be able to open up your piano roll and load in the list. That's how S1 works, anyhow.


----------



## Duosphere (Dec 21, 2014)

Ocara-Jacob said:


> oh it turns out the Dropbox link I posted earlier actually IS for MM. The midi assignments are the same, apparently. You should just be able to open up your piano roll and load in the list. That's how S1 works, anyhow.



You mean load in the list with EZD, right?


----------



## ThePhilosopher (Dec 22, 2014)

Duosphere said:


> Metal Machine.



There's a full keymap in PDF format in the directory where you unzipped MetalMachine.
...\TT173_EZX_Metal_Machine_WIN\TT173_EZX_Metal_Machine\Contents\EZX_MetalMachine\


----------



## Duosphere (Dec 22, 2014)

ThePhilosopher said:


> There's a full keymap in PDF format in the directory where you unzipped MetalMachine.
> ...\TT173_EZX_Metal_Machine_WIN\TT173_EZX_Metal_Machine\Contents\EZX_MetalMachine\



Nope, there's only an instruments list but nothing about midi notes.


----------



## Ocara-Jacob (Dec 22, 2014)

Duosphere said:


> You mean load in the list with EZD, right?



No, you have to open up the piano roll in whatever DAW you're using and hope that there's an option to load in the list.


----------



## BrOlav (Dec 22, 2014)

The MIDI can be changed through a DAW.


----------



## ThePhilosopher (Dec 23, 2014)

I'm pretty sure the numbers to the left of each instrument is the midi note number; ie 36 [Kick] Right C1 has a midi note number of 36.


----------

